# Bilder in Java importieren (Fehler?)



## FrankProduction (29. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier und auch neu in der Java Bzw. Androidprogrammierung.
Mein Problrm:

Nun möchte ich ein weiteres Bild in mein Peojekt hinzufügen.
Dies mache ich über meinen Dateimanager (Windows-E) und gehe in meinen Workspace -> Res -> Bild in den Ordner verschoben ( in Ordner mit der höchsten Bildqualität).
Nun gehe ich in Eclipse -> aktualisiere das ganze und das Bild wird mir im Ordner auch angezeigt.

Wenn ich nun aber im Code der Main.xml mein Hintergrundbild festlegen will, so wird mein neu hinzugefügtes Bild nicht erkannt. (Das Bild, was standertmäßig Mitgeliefert ist, der kleine "Androidroboter, mit diesem geht es.
Ich habe auch eine png datei verwendet.

Es kann ja also nur am Bild liegen (mit dem anderen geht es ja) und/oder am Spreicherort!?
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal

Nils


----------



## schlingel (30. Apr 2012)

Du musst das File in den Ordner drawable legen. Wenn's den nicht gibt musst du ihn erstellen.

Wenn du das Bild in den gängigen Auflösungen (ldpi, hdpi, mdpi) hast, leg dafür auch drawable-ordner an und gib die Dateien dort in den jeweiligen passenden DPIs rein.


----------



## FrankProduction (30. Apr 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Du musst das File in den Ordner drawable legen. Wenn's den nicht gibt musst du ihn erstellen.
> 
> Wenn du das Bild in den gängigen Auflösungen (ldpi, hdpi, mdpi) hast, leg dafür auch drawable-ordner an und gib die Dateien dort in den jeweiligen passenden DPIs rein.



Das klappt ja, aber hier nochmal die genaue Beschreibung meiner Fehler;

Ich stecke die Bilder in den Ordner: drawable-hdpi und nach einen "Clean" wird auch alles so angezeigt. Jedoch kommt jetzt der Fehler:
Description Resource Path Location Type (skipping index file 'C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\admin\Desktop\Lernen Eclipse\Rundenzaehler\Rundenzaehler2\res\drawable-mdpi\Thumbs.db') Thumbs.db /Rundenzaehler2/res/drawable-mdpi line 1 Android AAPT Problem
und wenn ich Code der main.xml weitercodiere und den "Background" festlege so kommt nicht das festgelegt Bild sondern die Medlung:
NOTE: This project contains resource errors, so aapt did not succeed, which can cause rendering failures. Fix resource problems first.
Failed to convert C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\admin\Desktop\Lernen Eclipse\Rundenzaehler\Rundenzaehler2\res\drawable-ldpi\original.png into a drawable Exception details are logged in Window > Show View > Error Log

An was liegt das jetzt denn?
Bitte schnelle Antwort! Ich bin am Verzweifeln!!!!!)-:


----------



## schlingel (30. Apr 2012)

hast du denn das Bild auch in die mdpi/ldpi Ordner hinein kopiert?


----------



## FrankProduction (30. Apr 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> hast du denn das Bild auch in die mdpi/ldpi Ordner hinein kopiert?



Nein, nur in das eine (höchste Auflösung)!
Muss man das in alle kopieren?
Wenn ja, in welchen Auflösungen?

Danke schonmal

Nils


----------



## schlingel (30. Apr 2012)

Na in der passenden 

Wenn du nur eine Auflösung hast, musst du das Bild in einen drawable-Ordner (ohne ldpi,mpdi oder hdpi am Schluss kopieren) aber sonst nirgends rein.


----------

